# Derek's Official I'm A Tackle Junkie Thread



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

just figured id make a thread where i could post some pics of random tackle of mine here whenever i get the inclination. im feeling so inclined right now


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool idea!


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

first a couple of hot chicks!
the blonde:
7 ft Otterods custom light/medium cranking stick built on a St Croix Legend Tournament SCIV blank, split grip with ti/sic spiral wrapped guides. reel is a JDM Daiwa Zillion Crazy Cranker 4:9:1 ratio spooled with 13lb Sunline Shooter Defier.












the redhead:
7ft Otterods custom deep/rippin cranking stick built on a GLoomis CB845 blank, split grip with ti/sic spiral wrapped guides. reel is a JDM Daiwa Zillion Crazy Cranker 4:9:1 ratio spooled with 15lb Sunline Shooter Defier.


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

my JDM Daiwa Certate 2500R Custom. monster 17lb drag, and smooth as honey butter! its even more beautiful in reel life 8) .


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

heres a few topwater/wakebaits that are freakin awesome. they have such amazing action on the water. theyre a combination wake/prop/topwater bait. and big!
Imakatsu Kazlla in Green Kanabun





Imakatsu Kazlla in Bluegill


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

a few swimbaits:
Fish Arrow Deep Jack Jr. in Super Green Shad






Fish Arrow Deep Jack in Purple Gill






Fish Arrow Flat Jack in Mike Long Bass


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

Black Dog Baits Lunker Punker Jr in Rainbow trout:






Black Dog Baits Sinking ShellCracker in BlueGill:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

*Wow!* Those are some nice rigs and lures! Neat touch with the "girls" on the rods


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

Killer!


Show us the skulls!


----------



## Zman (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome collection. Ever get bit on an Imakatsu Kazlla?


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

not yet, but ill be throwing them alot more this year, along with the deps buzzjet, which is quite a similar bait in terms of action. im thinking of gettng one more, in a paler color as the paler colors seem to work well around here.


Zman said:


> Awesome collection. Ever get bit on an Imakatsu Kazlla?


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice Rods, my niece has The Little Mermaid one too!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice baits, i want to get me a flat jack, how well do they work.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

esquired said:


> Leibs16 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Rods, my niece has The Little Mermaid one too!
> ...



springs a comin! thats why im working 24/7 and am an overtime whore now, so that when the spring hits, im locked loaded and ready to roll. 

besides, i think these baits in most cases have great esthetic and artist merit, and to me thats one of the fun aspects about collecting them. of course the best aspect is fishing them!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2008)

8)


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

esquired said:


>


heresy!!!!!!!
that bottom one is rigged winko style!!!!
heresy!!!!!!!
:shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 27, 2008)

Those Imakatsu Kazlla baits are sick. 

I heard your a man of custom combo's. Nice gear Derek.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 27, 2008)

nyesh schtuff!!!

what's up with the guides on that Loomis blank? Is that just a weird pic?


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

Nickk said:


> nyesh schtuff!!!
> 
> what's up with the guides on that Loomis blank? Is that just a weird pic?



Nickk,
Thats normal, It's called a Spiral Wrap.


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2008)

I have thesame wrap on my flippin stick I like it works gret for me

Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 27, 2008)

Geez, and I thought I had a tackle problem..... :wink:


----------



## Nickk (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > nyesh schtuff!!!
> ...




freaky, I'm not versed. I think some of the rods I've built have a modified, partial, unintentional, spiral wrap!


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 30, 2008)

Some gills:

Valley Hill/ K's Labo Gill:







Vagabond Simson J LGG:






Deps Silent Killer Bluegill:






Flex Lures Technology Baroque Sinking Bluegill:






Jackall Giron Bluegill


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 30, 2008)

Gancraft S-Song in Ginabun:






Evergreen Es-Flat in Bleeding Shad:


----------



## SMDave (Jan 30, 2008)

The Gancraft S-Song in Ginabun looks amazing... :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are really nice! How the heck do you remember all the different names!? :shock:


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 30, 2008)

heeh when named the jpeg files, i put the name in. plus ive done research on all my bait purchases, so i know what each is anyways.


----------



## little anth (Jan 30, 2008)

sweet gills


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> heeh when named the jpeg files, i put the name in. plus ive done research on all my bait purchases, so i know what each is anyways.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

8)


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 30, 2008)

buy next? lol. who knows, thats like asking who's older, lemmy or god.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 31, 2008)

Derek is obsessive compulsive....he remembers everything, especially about baiting....he is the master


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

Im thinking hell buy a mattlure, once he checks these babies out no one can resist....... <Evil> HaaHaaaaHaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

https://www.mattlures.com


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 31, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Im thinking hell buy a mattlure, once he checks these babies out no one can resist....... <Evil> HaaHaaaaHaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> 
> https://www.mattlures.com


done and done already! 8) 

Mattlures Ultimate Green Gill:






Mattlures Ultimate Female Gill:






Mattlures Ultimate Crappie:






Mattlures Baby Perch:






Mattlures Baby Smallie:






Mattlures Baby Striper:






Mattlures Shiner:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

Dangit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how bout this one? https://www.banjominnow.com/


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 31, 2008)

nope, no banjo minnows, but i have the original jdm imakatsu javallons, as well as the lake fork tackle magic shad javallon knockoffs, as well as the imakatsu java-sticks. they work very nicely indeed for bass!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

How bout Roland Martin's Helicopter
Lure


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

these are the lures id buy

https://www.beercollections.com/Specialty-Beer-Items/Fishing-Lures.htm


----------



## slim357 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lol stay away from those Helicopter lures, they arent worth the packaging they come in. Nice beer lures tho, but whats Eel River Brewing, and Mad River Brewing, never heard of em I like this one https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/spo/555168042.html


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 2, 2008)

the devils arts, otherwise known as [email protected] Surfacebait Liberteria:







Dimple Bat in Blood Heart





Ensor in Green Panther





Ensor in Brud Black Pearl Poison





CLiL in Evil Pink





CLiL in Radiation Green


----------



## slim357 (Feb 4, 2008)

do you get a free shirt if you buy 5?


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 5, 2008)

haha nope. shirts and hats were extra!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that it?!?!?!?! That really doesn't classify you as a junkie, junkies always want more more more


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 11, 2008)

i have so much more to give... 8) :lol: . 

Deps Killer Compass





Deps Buzzjet:





Jackall Mikey in custom brown trout:


----------



## redbug (Feb 11, 2008)

Just incase anyone is lookib at the second bait (the buzzbait jr) be advised that would be both a waste of time and money.
I picked up the last 7 of them at the show just to get them off the market junk junk junk... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 11, 2008)

redbug what happend to "I love the buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz jet jr... I have 8 different colors and they all catch fish " you just tryin to throw us off or what.


----------



## redbug (Feb 11, 2008)

slim357 said:


> redbug what happend to "I love the buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz jet jr... I have 8 different colors and they all catch fish " you just tryin to throw us off or what.


JUNK JUNK JUNK... but being the nice guy i am I will buy any that you happen to have laying around..
This is not an attempt to corner the market on buzz jett's and win the tinboats angler of the year


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess I am gonna have to shell out the $25 for a buzz jet. I have seen them in person and I personally think the colors suck, I have also seen the new sm and lm color patterns in person and they look pretty bad imo. This is not to say they don't catch fish, and I definately trust Redbug's judgement. Maybe I will get damnpeoples to repaint a new one for me.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I guess I am gonna have to shell out the $25 for a buzz jet. I have seen them in person and I personally think the colors suck, I have also seen the new sm and lm color patterns in person and they look pretty bad imo. This is not to say they don't catch fish, and I definately trust Redbug's judgement. Maybe I will get damnpeoples to repaint a new one for me.



You never know, You might win one in the Tournament. 8)


----------

